# On generational roles and institutional respect



## dnlcnwy (Apr 30, 2021)

I have been thinking about institutional roles and appropriate behavior in light of some of the recent discussions I have had on this board. Some of them have gotten heated, and I am wondering if some of the youth here might be getting the wrong idea about how to respond to an authority who they might have difficulty with. Christ said in regards to weak leadership 
"The scribes and the Pharisees sit in Moses' seat. *3* Therefore whatever they tell you to observe, that observe and do, but do not do according to their works; for they say, and do not do. If I or anybody else takes issue with an authority in the church we are obligated to submit to their decisions regardless of whether we perceive them as graceless or not. I believe this is because the institution will almost certainly outlast the individual in it and for the sake of whatever responsible leadership may come we need to preserve the practice of submission. BUT Christ commands that our personal conduct and attitudes be in submission to his teachings. Most of the time the situation is not binary anyway, our leaders are a mixed bag of Christ like and difficult traits. Christ himself had the authority to call out bad behavior when he saw it. He was (and is) God. But note that he was gentle and encouraging with those who thought their situation was hopeless. He only really opened up on the presumptuous religious authorities. Now an individual who sees abusive behavior in an authority might be tempted to arrogate to themselves the same role that Jesus had and call them out on their own. DON'T do that. If you must confront graceless behavior make sure that you have the authority of scripture to back you up. A young person would ideally go through a parent or other elder rather than take it upon themselves to even quote scripture to an erring authority. Remember the attitude of Jesus in his youth *9"* And He said to them, "Why did you seek Me? Did you not know that I must be about My Father's business?" *50* But they did not understand the statement which He spoke to them. *51* Then He went down with them and came to Nazareth, and was subject to them, but His mother kept all these things in her heart." The child Jesus, who truly did know it all, submitted to the authority of his flawed parents out of respect for their standing, and we should do the same.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 30, 2021)

You need to stop posting new things until you answer Admin VictorBravo's queries on your other thread.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 30, 2021)

Thread reopened.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 30, 2021)

While I'm not entirely sure what your point is, the shorter catechism on the fifth commandment has always provided me with a good guideline: we owe everyone the honors and duties in their several places and relations, as inferiors, superiors, and equals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Apr 30, 2021)

It's easy when busy to avoid making one's post more readable. I probably lead this forum in typos. Maybe you are keying everything you are posting here by phone. If one is a native English speaker, decent grammar is expected if only to be understood. Your two most recent threads are confusing. Would you please take a little more time formatting them? I'd be more happy to then volunteer my mediocre advice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andres (Apr 30, 2021)

dnlcnwy said:


> I have been thinking about institutional roles and appropriate behavior in light of some of the recent discussions I have had on this board. Some of them have gotten heated, and I am wondering if some of the youth here might be getting the wrong idea about how to respond to an authority who they might have difficulty with.


I understand the above to be a reference to yourself and others interacting with you. What position of authority are you in, sir? Certainly, general respect and charity is owed to all, but it seems you are likening yourself to an actual authority figure (happy to be corrected) so I was just hoping you could clarify. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Smeagol (Apr 30, 2021)

ZackF said:


> It's easy when busy to avoid making one's post more readable. I probably lead this forum in typos. Maybe you are keying everything you are posting here by phone. If one is a native English speaker, decent grammar is expected if only to be understood. Your two most recent threads are confusing. Would you please take a little more time formatting them? I'd be more happy to then volunteer my mediocre advice.


No way your taking that title from me, know way!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ZackF (Apr 30, 2021)

Their you go again. Stick too sandwitches Grant.

addendum: The onion soup I had at Panera at lunch today would give your Popeyes's chicken a run for it's money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 30, 2021)

Closing Thread

Moderators don't often have time to referee personal grievances. Closing this for further review.


----------

